# DRINGEND! automatische Weiterleitung



## MiRaMC (6. August 2004)

Wie kann man nach einer bestimmten Zeit auf eine andere Seite weiterleiten?

Danke.


----------



## digiTAL (6. August 2004)

Es gibt den sogenannte Meta-Refresh, das ist nichts anders als ein Metatag im Dateikopf, also zwischen <head> und </head>. Das Ganze sieht folgendermaßen aus:

<meta http-equiv="refresh" content="5; URL=naechsteseite.html">

Die Sache ist einfach; die Zahl 5 steht hier für fünf Sekunden und kann beliebig herab- oder heraufgesetzt werden. Setzt du den Wert auf "0" erfolgt die Weiterleitung sofort. Unter URL muss natürlich noch die Adresse der Seite eingetragen werden, die automatisch angesprungen werden soll.


----------



## DrOverflow (6. August 2004)

Informationen darüber findest du hier.

edit: Oh, zu spät - sorry! 

lg D;-]c


----------



## MiRaMC (6. August 2004)

Danke


----------



## Gumbo (6. August 2004)

Folgende Seite könnte zu diesem Thema interessant sein:
&nbsp;*&rsaquo;**&rsaquo;*&nbsp;Use standard redirects - don't break the back button! - Quality Web Tips


----------

